# storage box for dubia roaches.



## scorpio36a (May 7, 2012)

Im struggling to get a black plastic storage box to start breeding roaches. Any ideas on where to buy one? Most places sell clear or green. I live in the bristol area uk. Thanks


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Any solid colour will do


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I use clear ones. 

Jay


----------



## koyotee3 (Aug 8, 2009)

[email protected] tote box black plastic bout £17 good for mine: victory:


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

I use clear boxes wrapped in black paper, works just the same!

Best,
Paul


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

really useful box black | eBay


----------



## razieil (Apr 9, 2013)

scorpio36a said:


> Im struggling to get a black plastic storage box to start breeding roaches. Any ideas on where to buy one? Most places sell clear or green. I live in the bristol area uk. Thanks


use a clear one but paint or spray it a dark colour they like the dark lol


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Paul112 said:


> I use clear boxes wrapped in black paper, works just the same!
> 
> Best,
> Paul


That's what I did with sticky sheet's


----------

